

Ask HN: What projects would you like to support with unlimited resources? - cleancode

It doesn't matter if it's commercial or non-profit project.<p>These are mine:<p>Khan Academy (http://khanacademy.com/)<p>The Seasteading Institute (http://www.seasteading.org/)<p>Coursera (https://www.coursera.org/)<p>Udacity (https://www.udacity.com/)<p>Duolingo (http://duolingo.com/)<p>OpenBSD (http://www.openbsd.org/)
======
w_t_payne
Don't know about projects, but here are some future technologies that cannot
arrive too soon:

1) Technologies to transform the way we live and work:

* Automatic (Driverless) cars & other autonomous ground vehicles will transform "last mile" logistics, create a million new business opportunities, reduce the monetary and environmental cost of transport. * Super-Fast internet to enable always-on multi-endpoint video conferencing - so telecommuting becomes easier, and we need to move around less. * Modern prefab apartment blocks with sufficient space in the home for children to study, combined with planning and land-purchase policies that facilitate their construction near to city centres.

2) Technologies to help ensure food security and peace:

* Hydroponics and Aquaculture to transform our deserts into productive farmland to feed a growing global population. * Artificial meat, so we do not need to kill to eat the food we want. * Cheap Nuclear Power for desalination for aquaculture and agriculture.

3) Technologies to help us understand our own limitations and make better
decisions.

* Apply our growing understanding of the physiology of behavior and learning to education, decision making and politics.

------
benologist
Probably just the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation and Kiva. Really early stage
stuff before countries even get online.

------
cjbenedikt
SPAN - network free communication with Android

------
sold
EFF

